# Not Yet - 4/24



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

*Not Yet - 4/24 (Video Added)*

Timon and I took a greenhorn offshore yesterday (4/24). The salt and sun sucked the life out of him LOL. Started trolling at the Elbow, headed towards the Steps, then cut over to the Dumping Grounds. Furthest out was 64 miles. Warmest water we found was 71.4 seven miles south of the Elbow. 

Overall, beautiful Blue water. Sporadic weed. Nothing defined. No sign of life except for about a million Porpoise. No birds. No flyers. Hence, No Strikes... Fish Alarm went off once.

Georgous day tho!

Gonna give it a few more weeks.

Got a shout from XPac. He was working the bottom. Smart man. I'm sure he did far better than us (this trip).

Beautiful day, but trolling stunk. Tho, it was interesting. I guess we did see a few birds... lol.

Here is a link to our video:

https://vimeo.com/92953078


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't win them all wish I was out that far enjoying the clean water


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the Tip. I'm close to heading out there but may give it a while longer.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Ya. Patience comes to those who wait, lol. 

Gonna be another couple weeks. 

But IT'S coming!!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Wahoo are closer this time of year


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, that was calm out there! Cool vid, Thanks!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Got to love those birds.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

dorado74 said:


> Wahoo are closer this time of year


Well, if it was (only) Hoo we were after, we would have trolled around the Edge and Nipple and hoped we landed one before the Bonita shredded through all our Ballyhoo. 

We purposely went in search of warmer water.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

My bad dude, just figured someone as experienced as you would know better to look for marlin where you did this time of year.....


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

dorado74 said:


> My bad dude, just figured someone as experienced as you would know better to look for marlin where you did this time of year.....


Super. Thanks for your input. 

I'll file in my folder "Things I already Know".


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Capn Davey said:


> Super. Thanks for your input.
> 
> I'll file in my folder "Things I already Know".


I'll file yours in "shit I forgot years ago"


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting the report. This forum has it's share of know it alls, but we all know if you find bait this time of year there are bills around- look at the couple caught off the rigs and drill ships last month. We will be out there with ya on the next window looking for something to smoke some drag. We went 0-1 after looking for cobes for 12 hrs yesterday- win some ya lose some.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

fishboy said:


> Thanks for posting the report. This forum has it's share of dicks, but we all know if you find bait this time of year there are bills around- look at the couple caught off the rigs and drill ships last month. We will be out there with ya on the next window looking for something to smoke some drag. We went 0-1 after looking for cobes for 12 hrs yesterday- win some ya lose some.


Your comment just proved my point...... I wasn't being a dick, I simply stated a fact.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Dang. 12 hours. That's a lot of work Rob!

Hopefully this year comes on strong.

We took a chance on finding warmer water. Water for BIG Hoo, Tuna, and yes, even a Bill. We didn't go near as far as we should have, and didn't dink around the Edge. We gambled on finding some warmer water, and lost. We were close tho. The upside is, 71.4 degree water, seven miles south of the Elbow, is the ringing of the bell.

Gentlemen, start your engines!


----------



## Retro (Jan 16, 2014)

Wirelessly posted

Awesome vid. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I sincerely wasn't being a dick.....Hilton's showed the water you were looking for just south of the Petronius. It hasn't moved East of that area yet this year. It's still cold to the south. I will "dink" around the edge all day for 50lb wahoo right now....I guess those don't count as BIG though. I'll give you props on taking a 21' that far anyway. My 35' got its ass beat on the beach today.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Dorado, no problem brother. Thank you for your last post. 

Your statement about many more Hoos being closer was indeed fact, and most of us assume that as common knowledge. Give credit to the guys that do the mid runs (50 - 80 miles out) and report, this early in the season.

I knew what I was doing. Several (high profile) vessels have already done the same, weeks ago. We are just testing the waters, so to speak. And yes, I subscribe to Hiltons. we use Tom's service. It is PHENOMENAL. His service is IMPECCABLE! 

However, in the end, you really don't know till ya go. After all, fishing is always a gamble, in the end. 

We gave it a go. What can we say?

BTW, we carry an Inflatable Life Raft and two EPIRBS. Rigged up for extra fuel.

See ya at Ram Powell some night!

Cheers and Tight Lines!

But, you were being a dick.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Speaking of Hoo, here ia a 70# Hoo caught *55 miles offshore* in a February, in 850ft depth, in 66.6 degree water.

https://vimeo.com/20203279


----------



## Viking 71 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice Video!!! We have not had any luck this year with Wahoo. Caught one BFT on Thursday high speed trolling. Nothing Saturday. Those porpoise vid's were great.


----------

